# 2001 Jetta VR6 2.8 massive fuel loss



## aajthomas (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi All,

I am only getting 200 miles to a tank of gas (thats 50% OF A FULL TANK). I have no fuel leaks and the car seems to be running very well.

I have replaced the Mass Airflow sensor, plugs and wires, fuel filter and the coolant temperature sensor. I have also tested for vacuum leaks and found one and fixed it, no change.

There is no hesitation on start up. ran diag on it and the check engine light is on with code P0411. From what I have read, the secondary Air Pump being bad should not have anything to do with it.

I've had a shop run a diag on it and nothing comec up other than the air pump. 

I'm at a loss. I love this car and dont want to get rid of it.

Please Help

Thanks,

Al


----------



## aajthomas (Sep 14, 2011)

really no one has an idea?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, it might be because you're in the wrong forum. Try the appropriate V*R*6 forum. :thumbup:

Anyway, without knowing how big your tank is, I can't tell you if that is bad mileage, or really awful mileage. P0411 means the SAI system is detecting incorrect flow which almost always means there's a leak. Since you've already checked the hoses, I'd move on to the combi-valve.


----------



## aajthomas (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. It's a 14 gallon tank. I Usedom to get anywhere from 340 to 380 miles to a tank. Now I'm lucky if I get 200 miles to a tank.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

That's pretty bad. Have you checked the airbox for dead animals? Does the exhaust smell like gas?


----------



## aajthomas (Sep 14, 2011)

Yea I checked the aif flow, all clear. No smell either.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I think you might have a FUBARed combi-valve, but I don't see that dropping your mileage by half. How's the power? Auto or man-tran?


----------



## aajthomas (Sep 14, 2011)

Power is good. Manual transmission. Do you think the smog pump could be the cause?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

If the pump weren't working, then no, I don't think it would affect your mileage. However, it's saying the flow is incorrect, not (necessarily) that the pump isn't working. That is why I suspect a leaking valve, which would affect mileage. I'm just not convinced it would make it _that _bad.

I'm not sure what the valve is called, but it's not the combi-valve, as I said earlier, which is for EGR.


----------

